# pm messages not sent



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

proberbly not the right place to be placing this, but as any other members getting problems sending pms, had 2 in my outbox all day and they still havent gone :x


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

i think that means the person you sent it to has not looked at them yet


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

andy225tt said:


> i think that means the person you sent it to has not looked at them yet


correctamondo!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Yep they stay in your outbox until picked up by the recipient


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

cheers dudes, was a bit concerned but as normal fellow TTers to the rescue


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Ahhhh if only I had read this before trying to send them again and again and again..........................


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, i a having trouble with sending pm messaages too. I have 2 in outbox but cannot find where to see if they have been sent. Please can you advise me what i have to do? thanks,
Seasurfer


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you read this thread all will become clear


----------

